# EM and 81002



## ploegeral (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get the 81002 paid along with an EM code? As of June 1st, 2015 I have gotten denials as 81002 is incidental to the EM. Please advise.


----------



## cmbizpro (Sep 8, 2015)

25 Modifier on the E/M code.  I am not sure what changed recently but I intend to find out. In the mean time use modifier.


----------



## Trudyj (Mar 2, 2017)

*Just wondering*

Just wondering if anyone has figured out why Medicare is denying UA with visit.  Should a mod 25 always be with it?  And, someone told me that it is no longer QW.


----------

